# So who's got the Swine Flu?



## Marty (Oct 13, 2009)

Its so bad here they closed schools down. Now a couple of stores in town have closed. We have had actual deaths here for the past 2 weeks.

My son was diagnosed with it, now his GFF has it. They are terribly sick. Dr. sent them home with 6 RX they have been taking so I hope they turn the corner soon. I made them a big pot of home made chicken noodle soup and we brought them over a case of Gatorade and three gallons of orange juice. We are all spraying and disinfecting everything we can, keeping our hands washed often.

Since Hus and I have been exposed to them, we're sure to get it too. So far we just have some cold symptoms and don't feel so good. Hope it passes us by.

I have a Dr.appointment. Rats.

Stay well everyone.


----------



## mydaddysjag (Oct 13, 2009)

Marty, thats just terrible! I hope you and the family are feeling better in no time. Better get the crock pot out and make some soup for you and hubby too. I just made beef vegetable Saturday because I was feeling like crap. Ok I admit it, I was feeling like crap and didn't feel like cooking, so I dumped a bunch of stuff in the crock pot and turned it on. Talk about easy dinner for 3 days.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Oct 13, 2009)

I work at a nurse line in Washington State and I swear today half our callback queue messages were marked "H1N1." When this first hit the public radar we had hundreds of hysterical people calling because they coughed once and were convinced they were dying, but now most people are much calmer and are calling only to get facts about incubation time, exposure risks and when they're going to feel better. It's definitely out there in the community as most calls we're getting are about confirmed cases at this point but most people simply feel nasty then get better. According to the CDC the seasonal flu still kills 36,000 people a year and hospitalizes 226,000 but somehow we manage to forget about that.




As of October 9th there had only been 4,108 deaths from swine flu. The World Health Organization has us at a pandemic level 5 but only rated as a category 1 out of 5 for severity, meaning it's a widespread disease with a fairly low death rate.

The vaccine is coming but in my area is not available yet even to health care workers so the best thing to do is take care of yourself. Eat healthy, get plenty of sleep, stay hydrated, wash your hands frequently and encourage other people to do the same. Get vaccinated for the seasonal flu so you're protected from at least one nasty thing. Stay home if you think you're getting sick! Cover your coughs (cough into your elbow, not your hand) and wear a mask in public if you're ill. If you do get the flu, don't go back to work or school until your fever has been gone for 24 hours without medications. I know we all hate to miss work but you aren't doing your company any favors if you get everyone ELSE sick.



Most areas and health insurance companies have a consulting nurse line available so make use of those to avoid going in to the doctor's office unless you really have to. If you do need help though, don't hesitate to call your primary care provider- especially with H1N1. Most the time it passes but if you develop complications it can get serious.

Visit the CDC website for up to date information and guidelines about both kinds of flu.

Marty, I'm sorry to hear that the Love Child and his girlfriend are sick, I'll be thinking of them!

Leia


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Oct 13, 2009)

Well we have it around here too. At the high school where I work there have been 200 + out of 400 kids out sick last week. But they are coming back. I have heard of no confirmed cases of the swine flu, so maybe it is the seasonal.

Hope Dan feels better soon, and you and Hus take care!!!!!!


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Oct 13, 2009)

There are a couple of cases in our area. I've got a new baby and am on maternity leave and barely leave the house, and never with her when I can help it. Scary!! Hope your family gets better soon, Marty.


----------



## wcr (Oct 13, 2009)

I don't think I have the flu but feel pretty yucky today. As soon as I said I didn't feel good they sent me home from work. Our ER said they are seeing about 30 a night.


----------



## sfmini (Oct 13, 2009)

I don't have that, I have what people are calling the Texas crud though. Been sick since Friday, missed work today and probably at least tomorrow. On antibiotics and this great cough syrup. I don't feel like doing anything and I am out of chicken soup. Guess it is time to drag to the store, but that means I have to take a shower. Ick, don't even feel like doing that.

sigh.

Hope Dan and his GF feel better soon.


----------



## gatorbait4sure (Oct 13, 2009)

I for ONE do not have it..or anything for that matter! Healthy and quite happy...almost.

dru


----------



## Ashley (Oct 14, 2009)

Nobody here yet, but all 4 of use have a cold. We are extra worried with haveing baby Emma and just last week a perfectly healthy 6 year old boy died from it.

Christians school called and emailed yesterday to let us know 10% of the school was out with the flu. THats about 100 kids.


----------



## susanne (Oct 14, 2009)

Keith and I are both recovering from some sort of crud, but I'm sure it wasn't the piggy kind...I had about a day and a half of feeling like shinola but I'm now just coughing.

Of course, once Keith got it, it was a different story -- the end of the world. The bad thing is, when we both get sick, one of us still has to go out to feed and water horses, wrangle chickens, take dogs out, feed kitties...

I'll be getting a shot as soon as it's available. I'm definitely in the high risk group, and since Keith works at a hospital, I'm basically a sitting duck for every bug he comes into contact with. At least in his job, he has all the hand washing, elbow sneazing, etc., etc.


----------



## Katiean (Oct 14, 2009)

I guess I would be in the high risk group since I tried to die last year (some intestinal thing). I don't think I am going to get the shot. I am tuff. Too mean to die. Just ask the kids about that one. I have gotten meds (over the counter stuff) just incase. We use a ton of hand sanitizer. Unless one of the kids brings it home I should be ok.


----------



## Zora (Oct 14, 2009)

I haven't been sick,

but I think you can get it and not even know it.

I definitely will Not be getting the H1N1 vaccine because it has Squalene and Live cancer viruses in it.

fluscam.com is a great information website.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Oct 14, 2009)

So far I'll good. I have had the sinus crud ever since Nationals, though... can't seem to shake this.

Lucy


----------



## wildoak (Oct 14, 2009)

Fair amount of it around here on the news, but I only know of a couple of folks who have some kind of flu. I had a colonoscopy last week and then got food poisoning last weekend (leftovers gone bad...) - about all the fun I need for awhile!!

Jan


----------



## Equuisize (Oct 14, 2009)

I had an appointment with my lung doctor yesterday.

I've never had a flu shot as I'm allergic to eggs.

He said he thought I should be OK as it wasn't hitting

adults as much as children/young adults and they are

getting hit hard.

Most adults have most likely been exposed to a form

of it sometime in their life, providing some resistance.


----------



## Frankie (Oct 14, 2009)

Son had something over the weekend, and is better. He had 90 out of his school.

I woke up this morning and would have felt better if I could of taken my head off.

Massive headache, temp of 102, little stomach yuck and after sleeping all night, have slept 6 hours today. Cold, cold cold.

Lucky, or maybe not, had the day off. Whew, that wore me out.


----------



## HGFarm (Oct 14, 2009)

Have been exposed, haven't gotten it.

I'm with Zora, I will NOT be getting the vaccine either. I dont think there is enough testing involved and I have had my fill with drugs released out on the market that were later recalled due to problems. I had problems for a long time due to one and dont care to do that again, or end up as one of 'those' statistics!!

Lots of people here have the flu, but not the swine flu.... also colds, coughs, tonsilitis and other things going around. A couple have had pneumonia. One had a child with the swine flu, who recovered, but he came in to work anyhow so he could share the germs I guess. <sigh>

I am not going to worry about it- the media and government has people freaking out about it. Doctors have previously stated that the masks that everyone was wearing will NOT keep flu germs out, so dont bother. Perhaps the media hype is so people will push to have some health care plan put through in a hurry that needs further review? Just my thoughts.....

There was the big scare about the Avian flu too........ etc......

Marty, hope your family feels better soon and there is nothing like good chicken soup to feel better. Better send some to the other person here who posted and is out so they dont have to go to the store!!


----------



## Zora (Oct 14, 2009)

drcarley.com is another great website for vaccine information, she also has a wonderful radio show on Rbn on saturdays. You can listen to it on the internet too.


----------



## Aristocratic Minis (Oct 15, 2009)

Yep. Got it at the World Show. Missed the last two days of the show.

It wasn't as bad as the Asian flu that was years ago.

Headache, coughing, chills, slight fever.

Now, two days ago, I got a relapse and am coughing a bunch. Not pneumonia. Just a horrible cough.

I hope I am immune now.

The way people are getting the H1N1 so fast, I think most people will get it before the vaccine is available!


----------



## wantminimore (Oct 16, 2009)

None of us here have it i'm most worried about my son, who is in school and my daughter who works at a day care. I've been thinking about getting my son vaccinated but want to do some research first, i'll be checking out the web sites posted here but from he sounds of things, i'll just make sure he takes every precaution.


----------



## ~Dan (Oct 17, 2009)

Im not planning on getting the shot not enough to prove its safe from what ive heard its only really problematic to those that are already sick the very young or the elderley, so Im not too worried about it.


----------



## Matt73 (Oct 17, 2009)

My sister and her wife had it. Pretty intense flu, but they're fine now. They both said that they've experienced worse.


----------



## Matt73 (Oct 17, 2009)

Zora said:


> I haven't been sick,but I think you can get it and not even know it.
> 
> I definitely will Not be getting the H1N1 vaccine because it has Squalene and Live cancer viruses in it.
> 
> fluscam.com is a great information website.



Conspiracy theorist, perhaps




Cancer is not a virus. The H1N1 vaccine has the killed virus in it and the same make-up as the "normal" flu vaccine. If doctors are giving it to their families (mine), I don't think you should be too concerned.


----------



## sfmini (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm with you Matt, I am hearing the same [email protected] here at home. He has it on 'good authority' bla bla bla. I got a free annual flu shot at Worlds and will get the H1N1 shot when available for the high risk groups. Also have to wait until I am over this Texas crud first, been sick over a week.


----------



## SammyL (Oct 19, 2009)

Yep, I have it.

Not fun.

It is hitting me very, very hard.

This is my fourth day being sick, I hope it goes away soon.

I don't know where I got it, could be from my college campus most likely.


----------



## sedeh (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm hopefully on the tail end of it. Finally started feeling better yesterday. Came on fast last Wed.....fever, cough, headache and bodyache. Worse part for me was joint pain. Only had a fever for a couple of days but I would have awful joint aches...would change parts, knees and lower back, then hips and back, even my elbow joints were involved. Now I just have the chest congestion and nasty cough. I'm waiting for a call from Employee health to decide when I can return to work. I work in the ER as a triage nurse. Prior to my getting it we were triaging at least 50 a day that thought they had it and about 30 that did have it. Everyone with a cough or fever has to wear a mask. Worse part is.....these people wait for hours in the ER and are told to go home, rest, fluids and ibuprofen or tylenol for the fever. They need to just stay home unless they're having trouble breathing. We've put a couple of 30 year olds in ICU because of breathing problems. Their x-rays look like ARDS(adult respiratory distress syndrome) and I know one was put on a ventilator.

Some people don't know how to tell the difference between flu and cold symptoms. Someone sent me the following in an email and I thought it was easy to follow so I'm passing it on!



Hope everyone out there that "has it" is getting better and the rest of you stay well!!

Know the Difference between Cold and Swine Flu Symptoms

Symptom

Cold

Swine Flu

Fever

Fever is rare with a cold.

Fever is usually present with the flu in up to 80% of all flu cases. A temperature of 100½F or higher for 3 to 4 days is associated with the flu.

Coughing

A hacking, productive (mucus- producing) cough is often present with a cold.

A non-productive (non-mucus producing) cough is usually present with the flu (sometimes referred to as dry cough).

Aches

Slight body aches and pains can be part of a cold.

Severe aches and pains are common with the flu.

Stuffy Nose

Stuffy nose is commonly present with a cold and typically resolves spontaneously within a week.

Stuffy nose is not commonly present with the flu.

Chills

Chills are uncommon with a cold.

60% of people who have the flu experience chills.

Tiredness

Tiredness is fairly mild with a cold.

Tiredness is moderate to severe with the flu.

Sneezing

Sneezing is commonly present with a cold.

Sneezing is not common with the flu.

Sudden Symptoms

Cold symptoms tend to develop over a few days.

The flu has a rapid onset within 3-6 hours. The flu hits hard and includes sudden symptoms like high fever, aches and pains.

Headache

A headache is fairly uncommon with a cold.

A headache is very common with the flu, present in 80% of flu cases.

Sore Throat

Sore throat is commonly present with a cold.

Sore throat is not commonly present with the flu.

Chest Discomfort

Chest discomfort is mild to moderate with a cold.

Chest discomfort is often severe with the flu.

The only way to stop the spread of the epidemic is to spread the awareness.


----------



## Danielle_E. (Oct 19, 2009)

Sunday of our Thanksgiving here in Canada I sat down to the BIG meal I had prepared and had to excuse myself from the table. I felt like a two ton truck had just hit me. I was off work all last week with the exception of Thursday when I did come in and felt absolutely horrible and was told to go home. I cam in today and have been told to not come in tomorrow and stay away till I feel better, still feel like CRAP. One of my co-workers was sent home today and told to stay away. She has all the symptoms I was fighting or have been for over a week now. This is NASTY thing. I work for Health Canada so they have been preparing staff here as well as the Canadian public what to look for and what to do in the event you think you have it.


----------



## Vertical Limit (Oct 19, 2009)

Just curious here.

How do all the people that say that they have the SWINE flu actually *know* it is the swine flu and not just the regular, good old awful flu????

Are you getting a test for this?

I have a feeling that many getting the regular seasonal flu are automatically saying they have the swine flu. Again, just curious as to how you are making this diagnosis.


----------



## sedeh (Oct 19, 2009)

> Just curious here.
> How do all the people that say that they have the SWINE flu actually know it is the swine flu and not just the regular, good old awful flu????
> 
> Are you getting a test for this?
> ...


We're not testing anymore in our ER. It's really early for the regular "seasonal" flu. The people we were testing came back pos for the Swine flu....so we pretty much figure that's what we're dealing with and not the "seasonal" flu. You're right though....I'm sure there are some of the "regular" flu's mixed in. In fact my employee health nurse said that as soon as I'm better it's recommended I get the H1N1 vaccine since we *aren't * testing and this could be influenza B that is also out there. I did get my regular flu shot several weeks ago.


----------



## bcody (Oct 19, 2009)

My daughter had the flu, we did not check for regular or swine. Both can be dangerous, and I would treat both the same, watch for the same things. I did have a good friend die last week, from the flu, NOT swine flu (yes, she was tested) so both are around, and both can be deadly.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 2009)

Hus and I don't have it and only have a slight cruddy sluggish feeling and runny noses. Dan was tested and has it for sure.

Dan felt a little bit better, went back to work and had a relapse. Now he is coughing his brains out 24-7 and can't get any rest because of it and he's running a fever again. I told him not to go back to work so soon and stay the heck out of those Haunted Houses late at night but nope. It was sooooo cold and rainy, damp, and he just HAD to go,. These kids don't listen to nothing and now he's back to the doctor today, has a shopping bag of RX, he's down in the bed, and sick all over again. Lost so much weight he's a toothpick. He won't need a costume for Halloween if this keeps up because he's white as a ghost. Here I go with the chicken soup again. My poor baby. :arg!


----------



## Danielle_E. (Oct 20, 2009)

I agree Marty, it truly is a nasty thing! It seems to fool you and make you think you are getting better and like your son I went back to work and whammo!!! Fever is back, the headache is back, the feelilng the muscle and joint pains and of course th difficulty in breathing



. I coughed and hacked away all night and finally fell asleep around 6 a.m. and believe it or not I just got up and feel like CRAP. I doubt I will be going in tomorrow as I was told not to come back to work until I was better and I don't see that happening in the next 24 hours with the way I am feeling at the moment. It truly is a vicious flu and many of my co-workers are now also coming down with it. This is just the beginning I think and it will get much worse in the next few months when flu season truly kicks in.


----------



## Jill (Oct 21, 2009)

It is scary stuff!!! It scares me even more reading through this thread and people and families here with such close exposure. Really worries me.

I'm particularly worried w/ what I've had going on this fall (the upper lobe of my left lung had to be removed due to a rare cancer -- I have been SO lucky through this scary thing). Hopefully, my doctor will have the shots soon. I wasn't supposed to have the nasal spray... I've got to travel to Kansas (oh the exotic places I go) on business in early December. I really hope I get the shot in plenty of time to be protected before the exposure to so many people (airport, plane, hotel, meetings...). I know when I came home from the hospital, I was under the impression just catching the common cold would be extremely serious at that stage and my lung is still healing I think (still hurts, etc.).


----------



## sfmini (Oct 21, 2009)

This does sound really bad, and I am even more worried now since I am battling bronchitis and pneumonia now and have used up all of my sick leave.

I was also told that a chest x-ray showed a nodule on one of my lungs, but I can't get a cat scan until I am over this and my lungs are clear. Thought of you first thing Jill. Plus my Mom died of lung cancer.

I am supposed to go to Texas for a board of director's meeting the first weekend in December, scares me to think of flying with that flu going around.

I have only missed one board meeting in six years, and that one was a last minute meeting at the World Show the one year I didn't attend.

I just don't know what to do about this one, and I fear I am not the only one. It would be terrible if there wasn't a quorum there.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Oct 21, 2009)

We will be getting the vaccine on Sat- I am a high risk person with my illness and that means raven and I need it so off we go.

I have already had my seasonal flu shot get it every year


----------



## sfmini (Oct 21, 2009)

I am also high risk, but so far the shot is only available for medical professionals and caretakers of small children. Guess I have to wait.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Oct 21, 2009)

It just became available here thru the health dept my doctor does not have it yet. They are vaccinating kids at school at two of the larger school districts but our district is not included in that


----------



## HGFarm (Oct 21, 2009)

Oh dear, hope all of you that have been ill feel better soon!!!!

Carol, you took the words right out of my mouth! If they have not been tested, they cannot confirm what kind of flu it is, and there are all kinds of things going around right now.

For those with high fevers, watch that!! Do not ignore that! I work with a lady who was born normal, but is now DEAF due to the high fever she had at one time!! A big fever can be dangerous in many ways, so if you NEED to go to ER or urgent care, or whatever, don't hesitate to!!


----------



## Zora (Oct 21, 2009)

Matt73 said:


> Zora said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't been sick,but I think you can get it and not even know it.
> ...


What I mean is the H1N1 vaccine has live animal cancer cells in it as well as mercury and Formaldehyde.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Oct 22, 2009)

The stats I have heard is that over 900 kids have died from this disease that is a big number in a short time and makes the decision a difficult one


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Oct 24, 2009)

We went and got our H1N1 vaccines today. County giving them out for free they did over 2500 vaccines last weekend and today we waiting for 4 hours in the freezing cold and wind but got it done. When we were leaving the line was literally almost 1 mile long with people waiting and this was supposed to be the high priority group


----------



## Jill (Oct 24, 2009)

Urgh, with lines that big, and if just a few of the people waiting were coming down with H1N1 already...

It's "free" and going like it's going because the gov't is administering the vaccines. Look into the "_______ Government Vaccine Buying Program" if you wonder why there are, each year, flu vaccine shortages ... ..........................................


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Oct 24, 2009)

I agree Jill and we were talking about the irony of waiting in cold damp windy weather and how many would get sick just from that 2 of the larger school districts have been vaccinating kids at the schools so that was supposed to help make the lines smaller. At least next year it should be in the seasonal flu vaccine so only one shot instead of 2 well hopefully anyway


----------



## Fanch (Oct 25, 2009)

Now I hate to be the peastier, but you know, all this hype about the swine flu, it just makes me shake my head. I don't know the exact number, but thousands of people die of the flu each year, I just can't wrap my head around why everyone is freaking out over this one. Yes, its proably wise to get a vaccine, and its also proably wise to get the seasonal flu shot, but really, I think everyones just blowing this WAY out of proportion.

Me, as a highschool student, MAY get the vaccine, I am consulting my mother(a nurse) about it as she would know of any uncertainities in the vaccine. But besides that, i'm doing what i do ever year: wash hands, no sharing food or drink, not touching my face with my hands, and carrying around hand sanitizer. Sadly, for all that, im still here right now with a headache and runny nose; what fun!


----------



## Zora (Oct 25, 2009)

There is a Ton of hype about the Swine flu and the the vaccine.

If you go to the wonderful website theflucase.com you can read about all the deaths from the H1N1 vaccine that are happening in Sweden and many other countries. You would not hear about any of this on regular corporately owned media. Here is a great video on the seasonal flu shot.


----------



## Zora (Oct 25, 2009)

.


----------



## Leeana (Oct 25, 2009)

I work at a nursing home ,which is a branch from our hospital (sort of extended care from those leaving the hospital, with several elderly residents full time as well of course) just up in town. We have several RN's on staff and I talk with them, have lunch with them a lot and they said that it just seems like they came up with the vaccination WAY to fast and they are not getting the vaccine for that reason. We have several cases here locally.

Honestly, I'm not sure if i exactly believe in this swine flu either - Like said, lots of people die each year from the flu ... but it is odd that these are younger adult cases as most of the time it is the elderly.

....they just came up with the vaccination WAY to fast imo.

Sorry - I am skipping the vaccination ... but I did however get my regular flu shot like I do every year. It is required where I work.


----------



## sfmini (Oct 25, 2009)

They came up with this vaccine as fast as they come up with the annual flu vaccine using the same techniques. How is that too fast?


----------



## Firefall (Oct 25, 2009)

Just came from my sons diabetes check up. The Dr said its running ram-pit here in this part of Idaho. Kids are very susceptible to it. He said if my son shows any of the symptoms to get him to a Dr within 48 hrs and they can give him and us a drug, starts with a T but can't remember what it is. NO vacinnes are available here either.


----------



## Magic (Oct 25, 2009)

The reason that this H1N1 flu is a "big deal" is for several reasons. One reason is that is it is a newly mutated flu virus, and hardly anyone has any kind of resistance to it, unlike the seasonal flu virus which, though it does mutate, does so more slowly and a majority of people have at least some kind of resistance. Another reason it is seen as such a threat is that the H1N1 is acting very much like the "especially virulent" strain of flu did in the pandemic of 1918-1919, in that it is affecting many otherwise healthy people and killing them. It started the same way, with the first "wave" of cases in the spring and summer, with most cases being rather mild, although some people were still dying from it. The next wave of cases began in the fall, with more severe cases and many more deaths. As for the last part, it remains to be seen if the H1N1 will also have another wave in the spring. But seeing as the "Great Pandemic" of the early 1900's killed at lest 20 million people around the world (reports aren't entirely accurate and the numbers could have been far higher) it's entirely possible that a similar or even higher number of deaths may occur now.

In the United States alone, 675,000 people died, out of a population of 105 million.



If the H1N1 continues to affect people as the flu virus did in the early 1900's, it's going to make a very large impact on pretty much everyone.





Here's the link to some info on the "Great Pandemic" if anyone is interested:

Pandemic of 1919


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Oct 25, 2009)

Magic said it.. hit the nail on the head it is not hype yes many die from the flu every year however this particular strain is effecting a previously not high risk group meaning healthy children and young adults.

I personally get the seasonal flu shot yearly as well I have a auto immune disease and the flu can be deadly for me- H1N1 - same thing

It is running thru our schools here with several otherwise healthychildren getting very ill and being hospitalized

I personally have no worries about this vaccine my child and I have had no ill reactions from the vaccine- only from standing out in the freezing cold waiting for hours to get it


----------



## Zora (Oct 31, 2009)

A good video on the seasonal flu shot.


----------



## dgrminis (Nov 1, 2009)

Reijel's Mom said:


> There are a couple of cases in our area. I've got a new baby and am on maternity leave and barely leave the house, and never with her when I can help it. Scary!! Hope your family gets better soon, Marty.



Same here -- my lil boy is just 2 1/2 weeks old and we have only left the house for his dr's appts and to visit mine and my husband's family.... Alot of people in our area have what they suspect is H1N1 -- of course I know alot of people that are getting sick are just assuming that is what they have so hard to tell who actually has that and who has other sorts of illnesses



So we are just avoiding contact with anyone that "feels ill".... I know we can't protect him from being sick forever but we sure hope to make it a couple months before he gets his first cold or sickness


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis (Nov 6, 2009)

I have fallen victim to the seasonal flu



. I still feel like crap after 3 days. ( All thanks to my husband!!, lol ).


----------



## Marty (Nov 6, 2009)

Update on Dan: Dan is still sick. He will rally for a day or two then get down again. He has been to the doctor again on Monday, he keeps getting worse and is going back again today and this time I'm going with him. He just cannot seem to get rid of this. I already told the doctor to slam him in the hospital if she has to because this is going no where and going on way too long. I'm very worried. Hus and I are still just fine and haven't caught anything from him.

Everyone take great care and try to stay out of the public as much as possible.


----------



## SampleMM (Nov 6, 2009)

Marty said:


> Update on Dan: Dan is still sick. He will rally for a day or two then get down again. He has been to the doctor again on Monday, he keeps getting worse and is going back again today and this time I'm going with him. He just cannot seem to get rid of this. I already told the doctor to slam him in the hospital if she has to because this is going no where and going on way too long. I'm very worried. Hus and I are still just fine and haven't caught anything from him.Everyone take great care and try to stay out of the public as much as possible.



Oh Marty, that's too bad. I was hoping that he was better by now. I think I'd go into the examining room too and just hear exactly what the doctor is recommending. I pray he gets better real soon.


----------

